# Where to buy Servo Motors in Egypt??



## khaledkhal (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بعد إذنكم عايز اعرف منين ممكن ان اشترى 
servo motors
فى مصر؟

و شكرا على المساعده


----------



## zamalkawi (2 أكتوبر 2009)

هل تريد موتور سيرفو "زي الكتاب ما بيقول" أم موتور سيرفو "على ما تفرج" يعني عايز موتور بجد ولا أي حاجة والسلام؟
لو عايز حاجة بجد، ابعتلك أسماء الشركات الكبيرة إللي شغالة في الموضوع ده، وانت تسأل الوكلاء بتوعهم في مصر
أما لو عاوز أي حاجة والسلام إنزل شارع الجمهورية واسأل


----------



## khaledkhal (3 أكتوبر 2009)

alf shokr 3ala el raad ya basha!!!!!


----------



## essam4 (20 نوفمبر 2009)

ياريت يا بشمهندس تقول ما هى أسماء الشركات عشان توضح للناس كلها


----------



## zamalkawi (20 نوفمبر 2009)

ABB
http://www.eg.abb.com/

Bosch-Rexroth
???

Siemens
http://w1.siemens.com/answers/eg/en/

Lenze
http://www.lenze.com/lenze.com_en_a...ica/Afrika.com.jsp?cid=0b0164e080090599#EGYPT

دي لستة مبدئية، دول إللي في دماغي دلوقتي، إنما طبعا في غيرهم كتير جدا
وإنت لازم تسأل نفسك، أنت عاوز موتور بجد بس ده حيبقى غالي بالدرايفر بتاعو
ولا عاوز موتور والسلام وتعمل أنت دايرة على إيدك
نقطة تانية، أنت بتقول روبوت، طيب حتجييب صندوق تروس؟ ماهو مش معقول حتدور أكسات الروبوت مباشرة كدة


----------



## essam4 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

لو انت منت تقصدى انا بالكلام ده يا بشمهندس زملكاوى فأنا عاوز موتور سيرفو بمعنى الكلمة(بيكون دائما لونه أسود) 
وطبعا انا عارف إن فى انواع كتير 
وده اسم السيرفو إلى أنا عاوز أشتريه
Hitec HS-311 servo

وده الموقع إلى أنا عاوز أنفذ الروبوت من عليه
http://www.societyofrobots.com/step_by_step_robot_step1.shtml

وشكرا لأهتمامك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zamalkawi (16 ديسمبر 2009)

عذرا
ليس هذا هو النوع الذي أقصده


----------

